# Cthulhu by Gaslight d20: It's Alive!!



## Sherlock (Jan 16, 2004)

After reading the book of short stories _"Shadow over Bakers Street"_, I have come to the conculsion that I would love to run a Cthulhu by Gaslight d20 game. But my current face to face gaming group has a full set of games running at the moment. So Play by Post seems a great way to go. 


 Well here is what your in for:

1. The game will be use Call of Cthulhu d20 rules.

2. The game is to be set in London, England in the year 1887. Gaslights, cobblestones, horse-drawn cabs, Jack the Ripper, Sherlock Holmes, good old Queen Vic and the mighty British empire. Hurrah!

3. I would like 3 to 6 players to join. 

4. I am still thinking about starting level and such so as soon as I get some players I will post character creation rules. 

5. As it is Call of Cthulhu, death and insanity are a very real threat to the PC's, so don't be suprised when it happens. You can always bring a new character in.  

6. This game is going to be heavy with role-play with boughts of intense and deadly action. 

Ok my bait is in the water......lets see what I catch!!!


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 16, 2004)

How soon will this game begin, as I don't currently have the book, but will get it in Feb. I have always liked the Cthulhu setting premise, and a chance to do one by gaslight makes it even that much better...

V


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 20, 2004)

*Cthulu For President*

Yaaay, count me in. Eeeuhm, what characters are you looking for? Total innocents, or scholars who know something fishy is going on? People who had their first experience with something "unnatural"?


----------



## Sherlock (Jan 20, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> How soon will this game begin, as I don't currently have the book, but will get it in Feb. I have always liked the Cthulhu setting premise, and a chance to do one by gaslight makes it even that much better...
> 
> V




I was hoping to get started as soon as I get enough players. If you need I can help you build a character until you get your book.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 20, 2004)

That would be great, but only if it isn't too much trouble for you...

V


----------



## Sherlock (Jan 20, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Yaaay, count me in. Eeeuhm, what characters are you looking for? Total innocents, or scholars who know something fishy is going on? People who had their first experience with something "unnatural"?




I would be happy with a range of character from total innocents to maybe a occult scholar. They should not have any real knowledge of the mythos. No character can begin with any ranks in  Cthulhu Mythos.

I will post some house rules on character creation today if I can.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 20, 2004)

I would prefer to play a char who has no knowledge of anything occult related, besides the stories of ghosts and goblins he was told as a child.

I was thinking former American soldier who found out he had a relative who passed away in England. He crossed the pond to take care of the estate, and decided he would stay a little longer than he had thought at first.

Pretty generic background, but until we get going, I thought less might be more..


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 20, 2004)

Sir Angus McQuinn, Inspector of Scotland Yard, at your service. For God, Queen and Country (and a good cup of tea).


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 21, 2004)

Count me as interested.

Tailspinner


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 21, 2004)

*blake and mortimer*

Sherlock, if you like the baker street ambiance you should try to check out "Blake and Mortimer", a graphic novel by Edgar P Jacobs. They're in french originally, but there are some english translations out there. The novels are excellent, although a little bit too "pulpy" for CoC. Having said that, you shouldn't have any difficulty adapting "th Yellow Sign" to a campaign. Have a little respect though, the books are older than you or me..... Well worth checking out.


----------



## Sherlock (Jan 22, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Sherlock, if you like the baker street ambiance you should try to check out "Blake and Mortimer", a graphic novel by Edgar P Jacobs. They're in french originally, but there are some english translations out there. The novels are excellent, although a little bit too "pulpy" for CoC. Having said that, you shouldn't have any difficulty adapting "th Yellow Sign" to a campaign. Have a little respect though, the books are older than you or me..... Well worth checking out.




Sounds interesting, I will have to see if I can pick up some. Did a google search and got alot of french sites though!


----------



## Sherlock (Jan 22, 2004)

I will try and get character building rules out sometime today. I need to do a few rule converstions for the 1880's.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 22, 2004)

Sherlock said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting, I will have to see if I can pick up some. Did a google search and got alot of french sites though!



Aaah well, it's a french-speaking author . There must be some translations out there, amazon is a good bet i think.

EDIT : just checked amazon, they have'em in english, if you got some money to spare it's defenitely a winner.


----------



## Sherlock (Jan 23, 2004)

Character Creation:


*Starting Level*: 4

*Ability Stats*: Use the standard (15,14,13,12,10,8) Place as you wish. Add +1 for your stat bump at 4th level. You may also substract one from one stat and add it to another if you wish. 

*Hit Points*: Maximum at 1st level. Roll normally after that. 

*Skills*: 
Computer and Drive are not available as skills. 
Pilot is limited to Hot Air Balloons, Moterboats, and Sailboats. 
Handle Animal is used to drive a carriage. 
Operate Heavy Machinery is used to operated a train.

*Feats*: 
Drive By Attack, change car to carriage or train. 
Gearhead, change Computer Use to Operate Heavy Machinery
Multishot is not available. 


*Starting Money and Income*:
Roll 1d6 and modify the result based on profession. Multiply the result by the amount of money on the following . 

Starting Money (savings) 500 pounds
Yearly Income: 100 pounds

Currency
Until 1972 British currency was based on the Pound Sterling, divided into shillings and pence. This form of currency is used in most British scientific romances. 
 One pound = 20 shillings = 240 pence 
 One shilling = 12 pence
Abbreviations for currency are 
 £ for pound 
 s for shilling 
 d for pence (from the Latin "dinarius")
Copper coins: 
 ¼d (farthing) 
 ½d (ha'penny) 
 1d (penny)
Silver coins: 
 3d (threepenny bit, "Joey") 
 6d (sixpence or [slang] "a tanner") 
 1s ("a bob") 
 2s ("two bob", "Florin") 
 2s 6d (Half crown) 
 5s (Crown - uncommon)
Gold coins: 
 10s (Half sovereign, "ten bob" - rare) 
 £1 (Sovereign, "a quid". Purchasing power $5 in 1900)


Bank notes: 
 £5 ("a fiver") - very rare.




Wages
Housemaid                £12-30 per year
Cook/Housekeeper         £80 per year
Page boy                 £10 per year
Butler                   Up to £100 per year
Skilled engineer         36s 6d per week
Assistant to above       19s per week
Bricklayer               38s per week
Assistant to above       18s per week
Clerk                    £1 10s per week
Foreman                  £2 5s per week
Miner                    £1 15s per week
Craftsman in London      £2 per week
Cabinet minister         £2000 or £5000 per year
                         (£38 or £96 per week)

Housing
Hovel                    4s per week
4 room rural cottage     5s per week, £200 to buy
Small inner London house £200 per year, £1000 to buy
Small suburban house     £50 per year, £500 to buy
Boarding house room      £1 1s per week

Man's Clothing
Shirt                    3s-5s
Collars for above (12)   6s 6d
Detachable cuffs         1s
Leather gloves           3s 3d
Handkerchiefs (12)       8s
Underwear                5s
Good quality boots       11s
Light boots              7s
Walking shoes            14s
Trousers                 7s 6d
Bowler hat               12s 6d
Top hat                  25s
Soft felt hat            7s 6d
Hat box, leather         15s

Woman's Clothing
Camisole                 3s
Chemise                  7s
Combinations             5s 6d
Nightdress               6s
Skirt                    10s
Stockings                6 1/2d
Shoes                    12s-£1 8s
Blouse                   £1 5s 11d

Food & Drink
1 lb Almonds             2d
1/2 lb tea               8d
2lb sugar                5d
1 lb butter              1s
2 oz tobacco             6d
1 lb fish                1 1/2d
1 lb ham                 9 1/2d
1 lb chocolate           1s 2d
1 lb soap                3d
1 lb currants            3d
Pint beer                2d
1 lb Biscuits            2d
Loaf bread               2 1/4d
12 Bottles Cider         14s
12 Bottles Champagne     £4 18s
12 Bottles Claret        £2 10s
12 Bottles Port          £1 14s
12 Bottles Sherry        £2 2sProfession Templates
Bottle Whisky            7s
Bottle Brandy            9s 10d
Bottle Gin               4s 6d
Bottle Rum               7s 6d

Miscellaneous
Electricity              6d per unit (kilowatt-hour) *
* rate held artificially high to protect smaller generating companies
1 lb Candles             10d
Safety matches, box      1d
"Thermos" Vacuum flask   £1 1s pint, £1 15s quart **
** Both leather with silver fittings
Chest of drawers         17s
Simple bed               £1 15s
Luxury bed               £19
Piano, upright           £105
Piano, grand             £210
Violin                   £2 10s
False teeth              1 guinea per set
Cricket bat              12s 10d
Golf clubs               6s
Golf balls               10s per dozen
Watch, good quality      £10
Watch, for schoolboy     12s
Sewing machine           £1 10s

The above prices are just to give you a idea how much things cost. I am not going to concentrate on the money and the price of things. You want to buy a newspaper. You just buy one. If you want to eat dinner at a fancy resturant. Fine. Your income will be a gauge on how you could normally live and what kinds of possessions you have.

*Profession Templates*
Use the profession templates as a guide. You get 12 class skills. Pick as you wish but try to be true to your character's profession and interests.


----------



## Sherlock (Jan 23, 2004)

Here are a set of links to sites on the Victorian Era.

Victorian Dictionary
http://www.victorianlondon.org/

Victorian London
http://cityofshadows.stegenga.net/main.html

Victorian Slang
http://www.tlucretius.net/Sophie/Castle/victorian_slang.html

Victorian Etiquette
http://www.logicmgmt.com/1876/etiquette/etiquette.htm


----------



## Sherlock (Jan 23, 2004)

Rule variants Used per CoC d20 rule book.

1. Defense Bonus. page 15
2. Reloading Firearms. page 81
3. Dropped Firearms. page 81
4. Desperate Situations. page 89


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice work Sherlock.
Unfortunately I have to work in the weekend, so I can't promise the speedy arrival of a character.
My concept : a middle-aged inspector of scotland yard (if they existed already, if not one of the metro police), a gentleman of old scottisch nobility and a fervent crickett player. He lives in an upper class boarding house near his gentlemans club, and likes to spend his off days either playing crickett or visiting friends from his public school days at Eton College in Dartmoor and Cornwall.
He is a firm Loyalist, has a soft spot for street urchins and despises the French, who are immoral, unwashed and reeking of garlic.


----------



## Sherlock (Jan 23, 2004)

*Victorian Firearms*

The stats for the various guns are only generalizations and are not meant to represent accurate representations of the actual weapons. I went for the more abstract route for ease of play. So if you have a gun just pick a type and caliber. 

*Pistols*

.41 Double Derringer   Damage 1d8  Crit x 3  Action n/a  Capacity 2  Loading  break  Range 5 Rate Multifire
0.32 Revolver   Damage 1d8  Crit x3 Action rev/S Capacity 6  Loading side Range 20  Rate Multifire 
0.38 Revolver  Damage 1d10  Crit x3  Action rev/D  Capacity 6  Loading side  Range 20  Rate Multifire
0.45 Revolver Damage 2d8  Crit x 3  Action rev/D  Capacity 6 Loading side  Range 20  Rate Multifire

*Rifles*

.22 Bolt Action   Damage 2d6  Crit x 3  Action bolt  Capacity 10  Loading clip  Range 175  Rate Standard
.303 Bolt Action  Damage 2d8  Crit x 3 Action bolt  Capacity 8 Loading clip  Range 200  Rate Standard
30-30 Lever Action  Damage 2d10  Crit x3  Action lever  Capacity 8  Loading  side  Range 200  Rate Standard
8mm Bolt Action  Damage 2d10  Crit x3  Action bolt  Capacity 10  Loading clip  Range 250  Rate Standard
.600 Elephant Gun  Damage  2d12  Crit x4  Action n/a  Capacity 2  Loading break Range 200  Rate Multifire.

*Shotguns*
Use shotgun with 10, 12, 16, or 20 gauges.  Action n/a  Loading break  Capacity 1 or 2  Range 50  Rate Standard (1 barrel) or Multifire (2 barrel)


----------



## Sherlock (Jan 23, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Nice work Sherlock.
> Unfortunately I have to work in the weekend, so I can't promise the speedy arrival of a character.
> My concept : a middle-aged inspector of scotland yard (if they existed already, if not one of the metro police), a gentleman of old scottisch nobility and a fervent crickett player. He lives in an upper class boarding house near his gentlemans club, and likes to spend his off days either playing crickett or visiting friends from his public school days at Eton College in Dartmoor and Cornwall.
> He is a firm Loyalist, has a soft spot for street urchins and despises the French, who are immoral, unwashed and reeking of garlic.




Concept is great and yes, Scotland yard exists during this time!


----------



## Sherlock (Jan 23, 2004)

I have created a thread in the Rogues Gallery for you to post your characters. 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1330170#post1330170


----------



## Douane (Jan 24, 2004)

How often would you expect a "potential Player"  to post?

[Edit: BTW, are you going to use the ridiculous language system?]

Folkert


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 24, 2004)

My Char is up


----------



## Tonyfr (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey I finally got here.  I will work on my character tonight.

Tony


----------



## Sherlock (Jan 25, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> How often would you expect a "potential Player"  to post?
> 
> [Edit: BTW, are you going to use the ridiculous language system?]
> 
> Folkert




Well how about atleast once every couple of days. Though I could go faster.   

And by ridiculous language system do you mean the Speak Language Skill from CoC d20?


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Jan 25, 2004)

Do you have room for another player? If so, I'm considering an Irish priest having a crisis of faith.


----------



## Douane (Jan 25, 2004)

Sherlock said:
			
		

> And by ridiculous language system do you mean the Speak Language Skill from CoC d20?




Exactly that. (Perhaps an overly melo-dramaric statement, but think the treatment of languages could have been done better. [Not to mention a list of feats whose general focus seems to be combat of all kinds in a Cthulhu game. ::rollseyes: Just a privatev gripe, though.  )


So, do you have a place for an "archeteypical" scholar? 


Folkert


----------



## Sherlock (Jan 25, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Exactly that. (Perhaps an overly melo-dramaric statement, but think the treatment of languages could have been done better. [Not to mention a list of feats whose general focus seems to be combat of all kinds in a Cthulhu game. ::rollseyes: Just a privatev gripe, though.  )
> 
> 
> So, do you have a place for an "archeteypical" scholar?
> ...




Yes, we could really use a scholar type! 

As for the speak language skill, I think it is better than the blanket, you know a number of languages equal to your int bonus for free and you can buy a whole new language for 2 skill points. Though I can see your point as it can eat up your class skills if you want to be a effective multiligual player. I think that the reason that they make speak other language a skill is for the reading of mythos tomes. If you only have a limited knowledge of latin it might make it abit more difficult to translate a 16th century latin Necronomicon. 

As for feats, I whole heartly agree. I feel that that feat list for CoC d20 is way too small and way too focused on combat.


----------



## Sherlock (Jan 25, 2004)

Here is a list of interested players. 


Tailspinner - Female Cat Burglar
Dr. Zombie - Scotland Yard Inspector
Douane - Scholar type?
Verbatim
Tonyfr
Flyingricepaddy


Thats six and thats a good number of players for the game.


----------



## Douane (Jan 25, 2004)

"Typical" scholar posted, but see for yourself!  


Folkert


----------



## yangnome (Jan 25, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> "Typical" scholar posted, but look yourself!
> 
> 
> Folkert





darn, just spotted this today and it seems you are already full.  if someone drops, let me know.  I'd love to play.  I've been wanting to run or play in a CoC game, but my group too has too many things going right now to squeeze it in.


----------



## Sherlock (Jan 26, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> darn, just spotted this today and it seems you are already full.  if someone drops, let me know.  I'd love to play.  I've been wanting to run or play in a CoC game, but my group too has too many things going right now to squeeze it in.




Yangnome, 
 Your the first alternate, so if anyone drops you got their spot!


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 26, 2004)

Cmon people, get those characters goin', cthulhu is getting hungry. There's an entire world of madness and pain eagerly awaiting your first hartbeats......


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Jan 26, 2004)

Character's almost done, but I've changed the occupation to Doctor. Now, I'd like to keep the background I had going, more or less: he was going to be a priest, but lost his faith, left the church, and became a doctor instead. Problem is, I get the impression that the Irish in London tend to be very very poor, which makes me wonder if a University of London-educated Irish doctor makes any sense for the setting.

Sherlock, whaddya think?


----------



## yangnome (Jan 26, 2004)

Cool, sounds good. I have a concept in mind if you wind up with an opening.  If you do have someone drop, please send an email to myusername@myusername.com (substituting my user name of course... That way I'll be sure to see that there is an opening.  Thanks.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 26, 2004)

flyingricepaddy said:
			
		

> Character's almost done, but I've changed the occupation to Doctor. Now, I'd like to keep the background I had going, more or less: he was going to be a priest, but lost his faith, left the church, and became a doctor instead. Problem is, I get the impression that the Irish in London tend to be very very poor, which makes me wonder if a University of London-educated Irish doctor makes any sense for the setting.
> 
> Sherlock, whaddya think?



You could be a n,orthern irish protestant, they could have some money, off course, they aren't priests lol


----------



## Sherlock (Jan 26, 2004)

flyingricepaddy said:
			
		

> Character's almost done, but I've changed the occupation to Doctor. Now, I'd like to keep the background I had going, more or less: he was going to be a priest, but lost his faith, left the church, and became a doctor instead. Problem is, I get the impression that the Irish in London tend to be very very poor, which makes me wonder if a University of London-educated Irish doctor makes any sense for the setting.
> 
> Sherlock, whaddya think?




I don't see any problem with a London Educated Irish Doctor.


----------



## Douane (Jan 26, 2004)

Sherlock,

I've skimmed the CoC D20 book on the issue of weapon proficiencies, but didn't found what I was looking for. (Perhaps it's just my eyes. )

Do starting characters gain any weapon profs. automatically ? I don't think so as I found nothing on this, but I thought that it would be better to ask you. 


BTW, would you accept feats from other d20 sources? As seen my PC has only spent one feat so far, because I didn't see anything that really caught my eye (and combat feats don't make much sense for him).


Thanks!

Folkert


----------



## Sherlock (Jan 26, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Sherlock,
> 
> I've skimmed the CoC D20 book on the issue of weapon proficiencies, but didn't found what I was looking for. (Perhaps it's just my eyes. )
> 
> ...




As for weapon proficiencies, offensive option characters start with one weapon proficiency. Defensive option characters do not start with any. You have to purchase them with feats. 

I will be willing to allow feats from other d20 sources such as d20 Modern. Just ask me if it is ok.


----------



## Sherlock (Jan 26, 2004)

There seems to be a bit of confusion on languages. 

You don't start with extra languages based on your INT bonus. 

Speak Other Language skill is used instead. It is treated like any other skill. It is INT based. Each different language requires a seperate Speak Other Language skill. A character knows his native language and does not require any checks when using that language. 

For Example:

Speak Latin    2 Ranks
Speak French  5 Ranks
Speak Arabic  1 Rank

As long as you have at least one rank in the language you can speak, write, and read that language. Though the higher you bonus the better you can understand and speak language. 

I am going to add a House Rule concerning Languages as several characters know several different languages. You gain 1 rank of Speak Other Language for every point of INT bonus the character knows. These ranks can be split up as you wish.


----------



## Douane (Jan 26, 2004)

Sherlock said:
			
		

> You don't start with extra languages based on your INT bonus.




Not to contradict your ruling for this game, Sherlock, but according to Call of Chtulhu D20, p. 8, "You apply your character's intelligence modifier to the following: 1. The number of languages your character knows at the start of the game."


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Jan 26, 2004)

double-post


----------



## Tars Tarkus (Jan 26, 2004)

Put me on as a alternate please.


----------



## Sherlock (Jan 26, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Not to contradict your ruling for this game, Sherlock, but according to Call of Chtulhu D20, p. 8, "You apply your character's intelligence modifier to the following: 1. The number of languages your character knows at the start of the game."
> 
> 
> Folkert




No thats ok!   If I make a mistake please point it out.

Per the CoCd20 errata  http://pub102.ezboard.com/fokayyourturnfrm20.showMessage?topicID=160.topic
That part on page 8 about bonus languages is not to be used.

Sherlock


----------



## Douane (Jan 26, 2004)

Sherlock said:
			
		

> No thats ok!   If I make a mistake please point it out.
> 
> Per the CoCd20 errata  http://pub102.ezboard.com/fokayyourturnfrm20.showMessage?topicID=160.topic
> That part on page 8 about bonus languages is not to be used.
> ...




Thanks for pointing this out!

I had actually looked for errata on WotC's site, but it didn't occur to me to check Monte's boards.


I'll try to rework the Graf, but if it doesn't work out I'll just free the spot for an alternate. 


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Jan 26, 2004)

Sherlock said:
			
		

> [...] I will be willing to allow feats from other d20 sources such as d20 Modern. *Just ask me if it is ok.*




Of course!

Just wanted to inquire about your general stance on this. 


Folkert


----------



## Sherlock (Jan 28, 2004)

*Bump* in the night!

Hey people! You out there?


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Jan 28, 2004)

Character will be posted shortly (he has morphed in a doctor from a Jewish Russian family), but I am also wondering if everyone's still around. Will the alternates be joining us after all?


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 28, 2004)

flyingricepaddy said:
			
		

> Character will be posted shortly (he has morphed in a doctor from a Jewish Russian family), but I am also wondering if everyone's still around. Will the alternates be joining us after all?



I'm still ready to go hopelessly insane and/or get my brain sucked out through my nostrils by some unnamed horror


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 28, 2004)

I'll be another alternate.  I've got quite a hankering for the Victorian era and Call of Cthulhu, so if anyone drops, I'm in!


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Jan 28, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I'm still ready to go hopelessly insane and/or get my brain sucked out through my nostrils by some unnamed horror




You make it sound as if something bad might happen to our characters or something. Ooh, I'm not sure if I could handle that.

PS, character's up.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 29, 2004)

Two things:

One, signing up for alternate status.

Two, that link you posted to CoC rules is completely illegal, looks like to me. You should delete the link. Just having a link there makes Morrus liable should WotC decide to go after that guy. And we don't want trouble for Morrus.

CoC is NOT Open Content, as far as I know. You can't just post the rules all willy-nilly.


----------



## Sherlock (Jan 29, 2004)

I thought that was a pretty fishy link too. I will get rid of it right away.


PS  Barsoomcore, your in as a alternate! I sure hope you can get in. I would love to have you as a player!


----------



## Douane (Jan 29, 2004)

Sherlock,

just a short question regarding skill selection:

Since "Archeaology" as a discipline doesn't really exist yet, "Knowledge: History" covers actual knowledge of ancient times, too, or?


----------



## Sherlock (Jan 29, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Sherlock,
> 
> just a short question regarding skill selection:
> 
> Since "Archeaology" as a discipline doesn't really exist yet, "Knowledge: History" covers actual knowledge of ancient times, too, or?




Archaeology was alive and well during the 19th century. 

Example



> During the late 1800s German-born American archaeologist Heinrich Schliemann conducted expeditions in Greece and Asia Minor, near the coasts of the Aegean Sea. Schliemann first excavated in Hissarlik, in what is now Turkey, revealing what he claimed were several distinct periods of the great city of Troy, which is described in the Iliad, an epic tale by Homer. Schliemann also excavated in Mycenae, Greece, searching for the tomb of the Greek leader Agamemnon, who campaigned against Troy in the Trojan War. Schliemann conducted quick excavations, destroyed large portions of his sites, which earned him the suspicion and anger of the Ottoman government.


----------



## Sherlock (Jan 29, 2004)

Here is the current player / alternate list

*Players*
Dr. Zombie*
Tailspinner*
Douane*
Tonyfr*
Flyingricepatty*
yangnome*

* has posted character


*Alternates*

Tars Tarkus
Andrew D. Gable
barsoomcore


----------



## Douane (Jan 29, 2004)

I was quite aware of Schliemann, that's why I put him into my PC's background. 

However, his working methods didn't exactly match today's definition of the term "Archaeology".

So, what does the skill "Archaeology" cover in these times?


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Sherlock (Jan 29, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> I was quite aware of Schliemann, that's why I put him into my PC's background.
> 
> However, his working methods didn't exactly match today's definition of the term "Archaeology".
> 
> ...




 Sorry about the Schliemann thing, I read it in your background and completely forgot about it. 

 I don't know how to answer your question. Archaeology is Archaeology. While there are some differences in the Archaeology of today and that of the late 19th century, it is pretty much the same thing. The study of artifacts of past cultures and civilizations. I agree that alot of the archaeologists of that time where just "treasure hunters" but that is not true of all of them. The methods of modern archaeology where defined during this period.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 29, 2004)

Sherlock...right now, my plate is really packed with RL, so I will bow out of this so others can get a chance.

Good luck and I will be following the game as it goes..

V


----------



## Douane (Jan 29, 2004)

Sherlock said:
			
		

> Sorry about the Schliemann thing, I read it in your background and completely forgot about it.




Hey, no problem! 




> I don't know how to answer your question. Archaeology is Archaeology. While there are some differences in the Archaeology of today and that of the late 19th century, it is pretty much the same thing. [...]




Hmmm, some of my teachers / professors might be prone to disagree rather violently. 


No problem at all, though. I understand and will adjust the PC accordingly. (Still, it looks like I have to drop his english language - it's just to costly.  )


Folkert


----------



## Tonyfr (Jan 29, 2004)

Got my character posted.  Went with a Professor from Miskatonic University visiting the UK.


----------



## yangnome (Jan 30, 2004)

Sherlock,

I've emailed you a couple questions about my character concept.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 30, 2004)

Adjusted my languages, ready and eager to play.


----------



## Douane (Jan 30, 2004)

*Dr. Zombie*,

since Inspector McQuinn is carrying as handgun, might not the Weapon Proficiency: Pistol prove more useful? 

(Reason for my thoughts: The Point-Blank feat's +1 to attack within 30 feet doesn't do much to alleviate the -4 for no proficiency.)


Folkert


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 30, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> *Dr. Zombie*,
> 
> since Inspector McQuinn is carrying as handgun, might not the Weapon Proficiency: Pistol prove more useful?
> 
> ...



D'oh, what a brainfart, thanks


----------



## Douane (Jan 30, 2004)

*Tonyfr*,

I hope you don't mind, but I came across this while reading your background:


"Michael received a scholarship to Princeton University and finally graduated with a Ph.D. in Archeology [...]"


There might be a few problems with this as the Department for Arts and Archaeology in Princeton was founded only very recently, ie. in 1883.

So perhaps he's got his Ph.D. in Philosophy?


Folkert


----------



## Tonyfr (Jan 30, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> *Tonyfr*,
> 
> There might be a few problems with this as the Department for Arts and Archaeology in Princeton was founded only very recently, ie. in 1883.
> 
> ...





Good catch I will make the change.  Never thought to check.   

Tony


----------



## yangnome (Feb 1, 2004)

OK, I've sent Sherlock my character.  Once its approved, I'll post it in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Sherlock (Feb 2, 2004)

yangnome said:
			
		

> OK, I've sent Sherlock my character.  Once its approved, I'll post it in the Rogue's Gallery.





I looked over you character and he looks fine. You can post him in the Rogue's Gallery.

So everyone's characters are in. I should have the game up and running by tommorrow.   Any last minute questions?


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 2, 2004)

No last minute questions, but a last minute change. A book I'm reading deals (partly) with the Vienna of the period, so I'm changing my character to a Christianized Jew from, well, Vienna. Stats will remain the same (except for switching Russian to German, and fiddling with knowledge skills), only the background and such will change.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 4, 2004)

Dr Paul Schiff is ready to go. Hope you weren't waiting for me, Sherlock!

As a fellow Germanic, perhaps he might be previously acquainted with Herr Heinrich? They might have met in a Viennese cafe, if Heinrich ever dropped by the city.


----------



## Douane (Feb 4, 2004)

Good idea, frp! (Hope you don't mind the shortening!  )

However, it probably took place some time ago, perhaps around 1879? (My reason: Since 1880 he's travelled rather continually throughout the Near East and Africa and the good doctor seems to have left Vienna behind around 1882.)

And please, make it "Count Heinrich". We are what we are, after all! 




Folkert


----------



## Sherlock (Feb 5, 2004)

flyingricepaddy said:
			
		

> Dr Paul Schiff is ready to go. Hope you weren't waiting for me, Sherlock!
> 
> As a fellow Germanic, perhaps he might be previously acquainted with Herr Heinrich? They might have met in a Viennese cafe, if Heinrich ever dropped by the city.




Nope, not waiting on your mr. paddy!    Just working on the game.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 5, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Good idea, frp! (Hope you don't mind the shortening!  )
> 
> However, it probably took place some time ago, perhaps around 1879? (My reason: Since 1880 he's travelled rather continually throughout the Near East and Africa and the good doctor seems to have left Vienna behind around 1882.)
> 
> And please, make it "Count Heinrich". We are what we are, after all!




No problem with "frp". The letters are right, and in the right order. (You'd be surprised how rare that is!)

As for their meeting, '79, works just fine. Paul would still be in the midst of his studies, perhaps on a break. The Count would have quite a few remarkable stories by then, and Paul would have been an attentive and rather intelligent conversation partner. And, beyond the expected signs of respect, he would have spoken without pretense or timidity even after hearing the name Count von Hardenberg, which the Count might well have found appealing.


----------



## Sherlock (Feb 5, 2004)

Ok here is a list of characters:

*Tasha Velmont*, a female british burglar. Played by Tailspinner. 

*Sir Angus McQuinn*, a british police officer with scotland yard. Played by DrZombie.

*Count Friedrich Herman August Wilhelm Graf von Hardenberg*, a german nobleman and archaeologist. Played by Douane. 

*Dr. Paul Schiff*, a austrian jewish doctor. Played by Flyingricepaddy. 

*Dr. Michael Marley*, a american professor of philosophy. Played by Tonyfr.

*Dobber Hornswallow*, a british con man, charlatan. Played by yangnome.


----------



## Sherlock (Feb 5, 2004)

Ok lets work on who knows who. 

Dr. Schiff and Count Hardenberg see to know each already other so that's great! 

The two criminals, Tasha and Dobber, could know each other and have even worked together in the past. Their talents would make a good team. So let’s say that they know each other and have worked together in the past. 

Our Cop, Sir Angus Mcquinn, could also know Tasha and Dobber from possible arrests or through interviews for information about a case that Angus was working on. Dobber could possibly be an informant for Angus from time to time. 

The American, Dr. Marley, has just recently arrived in London.  He and Friedrich seem to have allot in common. They might know each other professionally or by reputation. "Oh, I read your article on the pygmies of the Congo" sort of thing.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 5, 2004)

Sherlock said:
			
		

> Our Cop, Sir Angus Mcquinn, could also know Tasha and Dobber from possible arrests or through interviews for information about a case that Angus was working on. Dobber could possibly be an informant for Angus from time to time.



fine with me.


----------



## Tonyfr (Feb 5, 2004)

Sherlock said:
			
		

> The American, Dr. Marley, has just recently arrived in London.  He and Friedrich seem to have allot in common. They might know each other professionally or by reputation. "Oh, I read your article on the pygmies of the Congo" sort of thing.




Seems reasonable.


----------



## Douane (Feb 5, 2004)

flyingricepaddy said:
			
		

> No problem with "frp". The letters are right, and in the right order. (You'd be surprised how rare that is!)




In fact, this is the one thing I'm usually extra careful with, names. So I usually double-check them, at least.



> As for their meeting, '79, works just fine. Paul would still be in the midst of his studies, perhaps on a break. The Count would have quite a few remarkable stories by then, and Paul would have been an attentive and rather intelligent conversation partner. And, beyond the expected signs of respect, *he would have spoken without pretense or timidity even after hearing the name Count von Hardenberg*, which the Count might well have found appealing.




Sounds great!

I had meant to add to my previous post (but didn't get to actually doing so) that the Count is not much of a "society-man" and actively dislikes (and avoids, if possible) "too" formal events (and persons), so the boldened part fits especially well. Especially as the one thing he hates even more are toadies. (The reason for still going with "Count Heinrich" is that, besides being a title of nobility, it is actually part of his name.)

Of course, I got myself here, because between Paul and him it should be actually "Graf Heinrich". (The german "Graf" means "count", or as I just read, in a proper british term "earl".)


----------



## Douane (Feb 5, 2004)

Sherlock said:
			
		

> The American, Dr. Marley, has just recently arrived in London.  He and Friedrich seem to have allot in common. They might know each other professionally or by reputation. "Oh, I read your article on the pygmies of the Congo" sort of thing.




The most common interest I see these two sharing would probably be the Sudan. I guess that Dr. Marley's studies predate 1881/82, while the count's experiences are bit more recent.

So perhaps they got to know each other over an inquiry by Dr. Marley concerning the present situation in the Sudan?


What do you think, Tonyfr? 


Folkert


----------



## Tonyfr (Feb 6, 2004)

I suspect the articles to be published more recently about 1 or 2 yrs before the the adventure in England.  Dr.  Marley would have needed time to compile the data and publish.  Concurrently, he would be working with peers at Miskatonic.  I think it is reasonable the at the Count and Dr. Marley would have had some prior interaction.  Perhaps Dr. Marley actually consulted with the Count before, during, and after the Sudan research.  While they may have had correspondence I doubt they ever met.

Tony


----------



## Douane (Feb 6, 2004)

Tony,

my reason for assuming the 1881/1882 date: I somehow don't think a western christian would be well received to do actual studies in the Sudan itself after the rise of the Mahdi. So I guessed that your stay dated prior to this event.

Alas, the count is not much of a "man-of-letters", especially in recent years due his constant travels in africa and the Near East, so an acutal correspondence seems a bit unlikely.


Folkert


----------



## Tonyfr (Feb 7, 2004)

Hmmm...did not know all that. You will have to excuse my ignorance I do math and psychology by trade.  Maybe it would be easier to change the location of is studies to northeast north american continent where legends of Wendigo, Ithaqua, exist.

Tony


----------



## Douane (Feb 9, 2004)

Tony,

please accept my apology for the tone and style of my posts. I certainly didn't mean to come across as an "know-it-all" @ss, but unfortunately it's one of my RL faults that all too often a lecturing tone seems to find its way into my language. *Sigh!* Guess it bleeds off even onto the boards. 

I've done some research on North Africa and the Near East in the 1860s and '70s as a result on an profound interest in the work of german writer Karl May who set a good number of stories there, but that's about it.

Otherwise I'm just an historian (specializing in the history of the Third Reich) and a political scientist.


Folkert


----------



## Sherlock (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey, everyone. Sorry for the delay in getting things started.    

But I promise to get things started today!


----------



## Sherlock (Feb 9, 2004)

Ok the game is afoot!

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1360691#post1360691


----------



## Tonyfr (Feb 10, 2004)

Folkert,

No offense was taken.  I was just frustrated at my own lack of knowledge of international history.   I appreciate the input about the character if someone knows of a historical flaw I would like to be notified of it.

Thank you,
Tony


----------



## Sherlock (Feb 20, 2004)

I would like some imput on the game, please. 

Am I going too slow?  Too fast? Or is it just me and this is the pace that you like?

Have some people stopped playing?  Lost interest? Douane has not posted in over a week. 

I would like some suggestions on improving the game.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 24, 2004)

Sherlock said:
			
		

> Am I going too slow?  Too fast? Or is it just me and this is the pace that you like?




You said posting would happen once every couple of days, give or take. That sounds like a good rate.

Some parts of the game require a bit of back and forth between the players, and low GM involvement. Other parts pretty much need some GM input after everyone's made a single post. Or had an opportunity to make a single post--say after a couple of days. After that, a GM post moving things along would probably, um, move things along nicely.

Well, that's my input, FWIW. If nothing else, I wanna get to the running and the screaming and the hurting, mm-hey.


----------



## Douane (Feb 25, 2004)

Sherlock said:
			
		

> I would like some imput on the game, please.
> 
> Am I going too slow?  Too fast? Or is it just me and this is the pace that you like?
> 
> ...




I'm still here!

And I certainly have not lost interest. Main reason for my absence/silence was extreme trouble with boards, due to extreme slow-downs and their habit of eating my posts. [EDIT: So this habit still exists, as I just experienced.]


Regarding speed, it seems quite natural to have a slower start with PCs so dispersed; while I would like a bit more of speed [Look who's talking! ] to get to the "good" cthulhu parts, ultimately this is more up to us players than to you as the GM. 


Folkert


----------



## Sherlock (Mar 4, 2004)

Douane, 
 As you look over the box, you recognize it as a Chinese puzzle box. These boxes were made to only open when certain areas are pressed or pushed on the box. 

Tonyfr, 
 You recognize several symbols on the box that stand for occult Chinese monsters or deities such as The Bloated Woman and Hui Shu, the rat god.

Dr. Zombie and yangnome, 
 Now that the box is in a well lite area, you can see the symbol of a Black Fan on the box. You know that the Black Fan is the symbol of a chinese criminal gang that is based in Limehouse.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 5, 2004)

Sherlock said:
			
		

> Dr. Zombie and yangnome,
> Now that the box is in a well lite area, you can see the symbol of a Black Fan on the box. You know that the Black Fan is the symbol of a chinese criminal gang that is based in Limehouse.



OK, thanx

Btw, the game, as far as I'm concerned, is going at a good pace, I just post whenever I got the time. It's interesting, and I don't wanna be anywhere near when they open the thing.... Although Angus would RULE as a xenobite lol.


----------



## Douane (Mar 5, 2004)

Ah, the eternal question:

Listen to my character? ("Open the box!")

Or listen to myself? ("Run, run and hide!")





Folkert


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 5, 2004)

Don't run. I've got such sights to show you. PINHEAD RULES.

Onthe other hand, sherlock's probably just mindfecking us, right?


----------



## Sherlock (Mar 5, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Don't run. I've got such sights to show you. PINHEAD RULES.
> 
> Onthe other hand, sherlock's probably just mindfecking us, right?




Well, to tell the truth, Pinhead would be a blessing compared to what I have planned!


----------



## Tonyfr (Mar 5, 2004)

Ahhh...that's comforting.


----------



## Tonyfr (Mar 22, 2004)

Are we still playing?  There has not been a post for 4 days.  

I was really enjoying the game.   

Tony


----------



## Douane (Mar 22, 2004)

Oh bugger!


Thanks for the reminder, Tonyfr. Just checked and it seems I ceased receiving update emails from the IC thread 9 days ago.   

Off to posting right now! 


Folkert


----------



## yangnome (Apr 9, 2004)

Who is still around with this game?  I posted the last action, and a couple other peoel have posted thoughts after that.  From the way things look, it seems we are waiting on a reaction from either Dr Galvin (Sherlock) or one of the other players.  

Is Sherlock around still, anyone seen him?  How about the other players? I know Douane bumped the in character thread a couple days ago to no result.  I've really been enjoying the game so far and would hate to see it die.


----------



## Douane (Apr 9, 2004)

Still here! 

I've actually been waiting on a reaction from Sherlock before going on, but with his last activity here almost 4 weeks ago, it seems a bit unlikely, unfortunately. 


Folkert


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 9, 2004)

still waiting for sherlock. It's not like we can continue the game without him... I'll just wait, suspended in a limbo, to see if he returns...


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 9, 2004)

Oh, I really need to apologize for my absence. Sorry guys!  :\  My hard drive died and I had to save up some money to get a new computer. I am connected again and ready to get things going again if you will have me! I will kick start the IC thread and see what happens.


----------



## yangnome (Apr 9, 2004)

Glad to see you back Sherlock.  sorry to hear about your hard drive.  hopefully you didn't lose too much information.  I look forward to continuing the game.


----------



## trilobite (Apr 9, 2004)

If there is any opens for this game let me know!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 19, 2004)

Hey,
Since this game appears to have slipped into the great below, I thought I'd see if maybe any of you guys want to join up in my game, if you're kinda set on playing a Gaslight game, that is.  Follow the link in my SIG for Resurrection City OOC.  It uses mainly D20 Modern rules and the Sanity system from COC, although the Sanity checks are made with a Wisdom check vs. a variable DC rather than a percentile.  This way Iron Will can help you out.  The game is a horror game which doesn't really use out-and-out Cthulhu things, but definitely has a Cthulhu-type veneer to it.  Think a bit more Arthur Machen than HP Lovecraft.  So far we've got the Golden Dawn involved, some weird pseudo-Biblical apocalyptic stuff, and the Devil's Foot Root from Sherlock Holmes.

A few of my players are going to be absent for a few weeks, and some don't get to post a whole lot, so I thought as a nice gesture, I'd open this up.  I posted a thing on the OOC for my game to get my players' feedback on this, and whether they think we need anybody more... but in the meantime, anyone from here is welcome to lurk about on my threads.

We'll see what happens.


----------

